# Prag LOVES the BEST!!!



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

There's a little "anniversary" going on today where the members of a certain forum are attempting to take over AT. 

Only problem is, they can't even figure out if it is 4 or 5 years they're "celebrating".


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

4 years... 5 years... Hey Darling... It's a reason to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana::cheers:




Here's to 4 and many more...........:cheers::banana: 

Capt of Cabana Boys Brigade


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Boo. Funsucker, funsucker, funsucker, funsucker, funsucker.

HERE"S TO 4 AND MANY MORE


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> There's a little "anniversary" going on today where the members of a certain forum are attempting to take over AT.
> 
> Only problem is, they can't even figure out if it is 4 or 5 years they're "celebrating".


Prag... your Mutant status has been denied!! :fish: :wink:
Party pooper!! :wink:




"HERE'S TO 4 AND MANY MORE!!"


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

REDHDCHARM said:


> Prag... your Mutant status has been denied!! :fish: :wink:
> Party pooper!! :wink:
> 
> 
> ...


WHY THANK YOU MY QUEEN... :77::cheers:



Here's to 4 and many more...........:cheers::banana: 

Capt of Cabana Boys Brigade


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

REDHDCHARM said:


> Prag... your Mutant status has been denied!! :fish: :wink:
> Party pooper!! :wink:
> 
> 
> ...


But, but, but - it was fine for you folks to take over GenPop, but now you've corrupted the most sacred and true to form forum on all of AT. Now how would you like it if I came to "your house" and posted pix of Sticky on a Field range or South-Paaw with no shoes on?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

REDHDCHARM said:


> Prag... your Mutant status has been denied!! :fish: :wink:
> Party pooper!! :wink:
> 
> 
> ...


How can you call me your "best lover" (or something like that) [Prag LOVES the BEST!!!] and remove my Mutant status in the same breath?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> But, but, but - it was fine for you folks to take over GenPop, but now you've corrupted the most sacred and true to form forum on all of AT. Now how would you like it if I came to "your house" and posted pix of Sticky on a Field range or South-Paaw with no shoes on?


I'VE GOT PICTS OF STICKY, BUT NONE OF SOUTH PAAW ....YET.... 

POST EM UP DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Here's to 4 and many more.... 

Capt of the Cabana Boys Brigade


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

And what about my pics?

HERE'S TO 4 AND MANY MORE!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nanayak said:


> I'VE GOT PICTS OF STICKY, BUT NONE OF SOUTH PAAW ....YET....
> *
> POST EM UP DOLL*!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


If you'd just spend some "quality" time here on the Field forum, you'd find lots of pix of SP with and without his shoes. :smile:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you'd just spend some "quality" time here on the Field forum, you'd find lots of pix of SP with and without his shoes. :smile:


TRUST ME DARLING... I'LL HAVE LOTS OF OPPS TO GET PICTS OF SOUTH PAAW... :wink: 

BTW.... HE'S ONE OF MINE NOW.... BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




Here's to 4 and many more.... 

Capt of the Cabana Boys Brigade


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> But, but, but - it was fine for you folks to take over GenPop, but now you've corrupted the most sacred and true to form forum on all of AT. Now how would you like it if I came to "your house" and posted pix of Sticky on a Field range or South-Paaw with no shoes on?


I LIKE IT... I LIKE IT ALOT!!!

I can ALWAYS use more of Sticky!! :tongue:

Could you bring him "in person?" :tongue: :wink:

Oh and I could use some more of TJ! :tongue: 


~~


"HERE'S TO 4 AND MANY MORE!!"


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

REDHDCHARM said:


> I LIKE IT... I LIKE IT ALOT!!!
> 
> I can ALWAYS use more of Sticky!! :tongue:
> 
> ...


LOVE THE PICT MY QUEEN.... :77:






Here's to 4 and many more.... 

Capt of the Cabana Boys Brigade


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

What it do!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

REDHDCHARM said:


> I LIKE IT... I LIKE IT ALOT!!!
> 
> I can ALWAYS use more of Sticky!! :tongue:
> 
> ...


OUR KINGS.... :cheers:











Here's to 4 and many more.... 

Capt of the Cabana Boys Brigade


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

For all the "regulars" - the "current" title of this thread is not the "original" title I started it with.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> For all the "regulars" - the "current" title of this thread is not the "original" title I started it with.


Imagine that.. :set1_thinking: :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Imagine that.. :set1_thinking: :noidea:


Well, it's not like it isn't the truth - just sounds better coming from a lady.


----------



## naughtyandnice (Jan 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, it's not like it isn't the truth - just sounds better coming from a lady.



Like they say "There's the BEST and then there's the rest"

:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

naughtyandnice said:


> Like they say "There's the BEST and then there's the rest"
> 
> :wink:


Some how I had the feeling that we'd met in a previous "life". :shade:


----------



## naughtyandnice (Jan 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Some how I had the feeling that we'd met in a previous "life". :shade:


I do believe it was: Another place, another time! :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

naughtyandnice said:


> I do believe it was: Another place, another time! :wink:


Man, 3 new "lady friends" today and they've all been banned.


----------



## Gimpy1234 (Aug 10, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, 3 new "lady friends" today and they've all been banned.


You like ladies??? :faint:


----------

